# Whether the Weather...



## Q.Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

The beautiful stormy weather we've been having reminded me of this picture of a lightning strike I managed to capture a few years agon in Kamloops, Canada.

This was with my old Samsung Galaxy Note 4 on the 'action multi-shot' setting ( I think this has been removed from later versions of their camera application). I was delighted when I found that just one of the frames in the multishot had captured the bolt.

This is also an experiment using a photo-hosting site, if it works, stay tuned for more!










Ah - I've just found out that the function is now called 'Motion Photo', which captures a few seconds of video that can be broken down into individual frames.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Cool pic! You can still do a 'burst shot' on the later Note 20 and Note 20 Ultra... simply tap the shutter button and drag it towards the bottom of the phone. It will take shots in rapid succession as long as you hold your finger on it. Then select the best shot and discard the rest. You can also use 'single take', which, during a 10 second window, takes a video and several other shots of your subject, some from different angles if you move the phone during the shot. It will also apply filters to some shots. Personally, I prefer the burst shot method. Burst shots are saved automatically to internal storage, not the SD card.


----------



## Q.Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Cool pic! You can still do a 'burst shot' on the later Note 20 and Note 20 Ultra... simply tap the shutter button and drag it towards the bottom of the phone. It will take shots in rapid succession as long as you hold your finger on it. Then select the best shot and discard the rest. You can also use 'single take', which, during a 10 second window, takes a video and several other shots of your subject, some from different angles if you move the phone during the shot. It will also apply filters to some shots. Personally, I prefer the burst shot method. Burst shots are saved automatically to internal storage, not the SD card.


 Thanks Rog, on my old "burst shot" function you could also merge several frames of the sequence into a composite, which gave some cool effects, e.g. someone doing take off, in air and landing on a jump. I haven't found that yet on this version of the Samsung software - have you got it on yours? I'll see if I can dig out some examples from my last Note.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Do you mean similar to focus stacking? If so, apparently according to the Samsung community, that feature was last seen on the S8. Now you need a third party app to combine pics. BTW, in camera mode, holding down the button on the S pen will also trigger a burst shot, though I tend to find this more difficult. The S pen is almost useless as far as I'm concerned... it's ok for writing, but if you have 'sausage like' fingers like me, the button is far too small and unless I can get the very tip of my finger on it, hopeless.

The S pen looks like a matchstick in my shovel sized hands.









The button is more suited to a child's finger.










My thumb completely spans the pen either side of the button, preventing me pressing it.










The only way I can do it is to daintily press it with the very tip of my index finger... even then it's 'touch and go' as to whether it actually depresses.


----------



## Q.Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Q.Lotte said:


> Thanks Rog, on my old "burst shot" function you could also merge several frames of the sequence into a composite, which gave some cool effects, e.g. someone doing take off, in air and landing on a jump. I haven't found that yet on this version of the Samsung software - have you got it on yours? I'll see if I can dig out some examples from my last Note.


 Like this - taken with my old Galaxy Note 4. No cheating with post-processing - these are all "in-phone". They were effectively a burst shot, with some of the interleaving images deleted to give this cool action capture.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Absolutely stunning day looking down the garden. Beautiful sunny, blue sky and not a cloud in sight. If it wasn't for the frost on the grass, I'd be down the bottom there on the sun lounger soaking up the rays!


----------

